# PM Upper Flies



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Fished the upper Flies Only water. No shelf ice, little stain to the brutally cold water and it was up just a bit from normal winter flows.

Saw two other fishermen in 2 hours of fishing and landed a 10" rainbow on a hex nymph pattern.

My feet are still cold but it was great to be on the water. Guys in a drift boat said they'd gotten 1 steelhead.

Only going to get better from here.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Your a better man than me. I don't think someone could pay me to fish the upper flies in January anymore. Sad i know....:lol:


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Bulletproof said:


> Your a better man than me. I don't think someone could pay me to fish the upper flies in January anymore. Sad i know....:lol:


It felt great to be out...except for my feet. :lol: I am going to look online for heated socks as that would fix my biggest reason to not get out. As long as there is no wind, the wading isn't too bad.

I would have loved to have taken some photos but it was way too cold to mess around with my camera.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It felt great to be out...except for my feet. :lol: I am going to look online for heated socks as that would fix my biggest reason to not get out. As long as there is no wind, the wading isn't too bad.
> 
> I would have loved to have taken some photos but it was way too cold to mess around with my camera.



Oh-Yeah
Thunderboltsocks are the best by far.
You will be as shocked by the price as the performance.
I have used them for winter fishing for 10 years before I became a wimp.

www.ThunderboltSocks.com


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

wooow,,,200 bucks for heated socks. check cabelas for there 1600 super mag wadders. i have a pair ive worn for like 5-6 years an never get cold feet in feb steelie fishin. after a day of wearing them you do have to dri the inside of the boot. i use a small hair drier with a 4' piece of flex drier hose slide into the boot on LOW heat.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Chromedoggy said:


> Oh-Yeah
> Thunderboltsocks are the best by far.
> You will be as shocked by the price as the performance.
> I have used them for winter fishing for 10 years before I became a wimp.
> ...


$180! :yikes: :lol:

Next year...Either those or a really good pair of neoprene waders with a great insulated boot foot. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> wooow,,,200 bucks


Had to chuckle, that was my exact first thought when I looked at the site.

It's good that you got out Paul, too easy to get locked in till spring. 

I'm not much of an ice fisherman, but am headed to the ice today. Have not ate fresh smelt since 1982 and my goal is to break that streak.

Congrats on that great trip and the feet will thaw out.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> Had to chuckle, that was my exact first thought when I looked at the site.
> 
> It's good that you got out Paul, too easy to get locked in till spring.
> 
> ...


Mark, good luck today and hope you catch a mess of those delicious fish. Mmmmmmm, smelt. 

My favorite "surf n turf" is the burger and smelt combo at Art's Tavern in Glen Arbor.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Paul, how much snow did you have to Wade through on the way to the river?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> $180! :yikes: :lol:
> 
> Next year...Either those or a really good pair of neoprene waders with a great insulated boot foot.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


As stated above, I also have the heavily insulated Cabelas boot foot waders and I do not get cold no matter the conditions. A good pair of wool socks and a good pair of fleece liners also. And everything being bone dry is crucial. Now call Cabelas and get a pair so you can post more. I always enjoy your reports and pics.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Hey Paul, how much snow did you have to Wade through on the way to the river?


Shoeman, at a certain access named after a house there was about 8" of fresh snow. The steps leading to the river were sort of visible.

You know it's cold out when the best way to keep your feet warm is by standing still in fresh snow with your wader boots buried as deep as they can dig into the snow. Amazing how insulating the snow is once it traps in the heat.

McFish, thank you. I'll try my best.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

My feet get a little cold, but not as bad as you would think. I use neoprene stocking foot waders with Smart wool plus heavy wool socks and wading boots 2 sizes bigger than normal to allow for air space.

A lot better than $22 for electric socks. Plus, if you get a leak in your waders, do you get electricuted!!!:lol:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> $180! :yikes: :lol:
> 
> Next year...Either those or a really good pair of neoprene waders with a great insulated boot foot.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Wow, they were only 120 when I got mine.
I would pay it again.
Or maybe I will rent them out.

I don't like neos even in a boat. Simms G3s with a muck boot, layered up and thunderbolts and I am in pig heaven for 10 hours.


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Put one of those 8 hours hand warmers on top of your toes, between 2 pairs of socks. Hell of a lot ceaper than $200 socks


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

beaker said:


> Put one of those 8 hours hand warmers on top of your toes, between 2 pairs of socks. Hell of a lot ceaper than $200 socks


That's just toooooooo simple and low cost. Does work like a charm though.


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

we floated from bowmans to rainbow rapids sunday which was just a blast:tdo12: saw some fish but didn't get any but my dad just about had a heart attack when the tires started spinning in 4wd at rainbow going up the hill cold but fun


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

beaker said:


> Put one of those 8 hours hand warmers on top of your toes, between 2 pairs of socks. Hell of a lot ceaper than $200 socks


Tried that one without much success
No idea why.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gooseanator26 said:


> we floated from bowmans to rainbow rapids sunday which was just a blast:tdo12: saw some fish but didn't get any but my dad just about had a heart attack when the tires started spinning in 4wd at rainbow going up the hill cold but fun


That paved hill sucks!

I'd rather take my chances on the dirt at Sulak


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to Winter Steelheading...

If the water temps warm up a few degrees...I'd be on the water.


----------

